# 2008 Palomino Sabre Fifth Wheel



## Okla angler (May 6, 2009)

I have a 2008 Palomino Sabre Fifth Wheel with 2 new 15000BTU A/C units, 4 new tires and very clean for $25000. Price is negotiable all reasonable offers will be considered. call me at 918-864-2542. call me for pictures and I will email them to you the server would not upload.


----------

